# I want to go somewhere...



## Tyson (Mar 12, 2011)

I should have about a week of vacation during the first week of May, and I feel like I should use the opportunity to go somewhere. I have no clue at this point. (I'm in San Francisco) Flights to Alaska are about $438. To Sweden, about $650. Iceland, probably a bit more than I want to spend. Where to go?

Any ideas? What's cool to see in this world? Vancouver? Santiago? Probably a bit expensive too in terms of the flight. Though, I guess I should look at this in overall cost of the trip if that's my restriction.

So yeah... ideas. Need a place to go!


----------



## Faz (Mar 12, 2011)

Melbourne competition on the 7th of May


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 12, 2011)

Speaking from experience, there are some really good places to visit in poland. Also, once you get there, meny people speak english and food/drinks etc. is realtively cheap there.


----------



## keyan (Mar 12, 2011)

Beijing? 
Yeah. 
Beijing.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 12, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> Melbourne competition on the 7th of May


 
While this would be cool (not that I'm going), don't bother going to Australia for a vacation, really (as your first choice). Our culture is really too similar to the US, IMO.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 12, 2011)

Innocence said:


> While this would be cool (not that I'm going), don't bother going to Australia for a vacation, really (as your first choice). Our culture is really too similar to the US, IMO.





Tyson said:


> Alaska...Vancouver? Santiago?



I don't think similar to the states is an issue.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Mar 12, 2011)

Tyson, you are welcome in MaRaTon's house in The Haque


----------



## theace (Mar 12, 2011)

I haven't been abroad so I'll speak for India.
The North and North East have a hell of a lot of natural beauty. In case you're into wildlife and stuff, you could plan a trip to somewhere like the Bharatpur - Ranthambore region. Agra and the Taj Mahal are quite close too. Nainitaal is a beautiful tourist spot as well. If you fancy beaches, locations like Goa, South India and the Indian Islands would be good getaways. The northeast is filled with natural hilly beauty.


----------



## pjk (Mar 12, 2011)

Cinque Terre, Italy. Just north of Pisa. Beautiful place. Already been there? How about the Lake District in northern England?


----------



## Rune (Mar 12, 2011)

Ask AvG! He must have some experience.


----------



## RTh (Mar 12, 2011)

Well, if you speak some Spanish I would recommend going to Spain, there are many places there that you would surely enjoy. For example there are the Canary Islands, most beautiful landscape and beaches, and also Barcelona, which has many interesting buildings and amazing architecture. Also there is Asturias (if I quote Woody Allen, a perfect place), which is vveeeery beautiful, with impressive mountains and shores, and there's a tasteful gastronomy (for example the best fresh seafood cuisine ).

But in Spain people don't usually speak much English, if they do they have a horrible accent, or they make as many mistakes while writing/speaking as I do.

I don't work as a tourist agent, but I do know a bit my land =]


----------



## Bubitrek (Mar 12, 2011)

Uzbekistan. Samarqand or Tashkent.
There's a lot of historical places in here.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Mar 12, 2011)

Santiago!! beautiful city. Two hour driving to the beach and 1 hour to the mountains. Good sights and night activities


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 12, 2011)

I would say Japan, because Japan's awesome, but don't go to Japan!


----------



## joey (Mar 12, 2011)

UK


----------



## Tyson (Mar 13, 2011)

joey said:


> UK


 
Flights to the UK are more expensive than flights to Stockholm. I'm thinking if I only take one week, I probably don't want to go TOO far. If I were to leave this continent, I would probably want two weeks to explore.


----------



## Dene (Mar 13, 2011)

Come to my backyard!


----------



## Meep (Mar 13, 2011)

Vancouver :3


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 14, 2011)

Libya.


----------



## Hiero (Mar 14, 2011)

If you are doing the U.S. the only place I've really wanted to go is the Grand Canyon. I would like to do some hiking, camping and maybe rafting. While I'm out there I was going to swing by Meteor Crater and the Hoover Dam. I'm not sure if that type of trip would interest you.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 14, 2011)

Anna Marie Florida is a beautiful island near Bradenton Florida. You could also come to Iowa.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Mar 14, 2011)

Greece.


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 14, 2011)

If you've never been to new york, that's definitely worth it. Tons of things to see and do there.


----------



## Carrot (Mar 14, 2011)

a bit south of North Cape of Norway. They have wild reindeers, so how knows, maybe you'll meet Father Christmas too?


----------



## Dene (Mar 14, 2011)

Zarxrax said:


> If you've never been to new york, that's definitely worth it. Tons of things to see and do there.


 
I have just the slightest suspicion that he has been there. Probably something to do with the fact that he was so generous as to help me out when I was visiting.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Mar 14, 2011)

Santiago Chile. Beautiful city surrounded by the Andes, and if you leave the city, you can travel around wine country. They have nice beaches too. And a lot of people speak English there. Plus, the dollar is worth more there, so you get more bang for your buck. A lot of foreigners to the place call Santiago a "little Europe", same as Buenos Aires, Argentina. Chile, however, is currently the most politically stable country in South America. Some say southern Chile is a bit like Northern Europe in terms of climate. Northern Chile has the driest desert on the planet, and Central Chile has Mediterranean climate, same as lower California, and four other regions around the globe.


----------



## anders (Mar 14, 2011)

Juneau, Alaska. But be aware of bears.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 14, 2011)

Rune said:


> Ask AvG! He must have some experience.


The problem is that Tyson didn't give any information about what he wanted to do. Just relax at a beach, go history searching, encounter something really different, get lost in nature, enjoy wintersport, ....

anyway, here are my recommendations about the best places I have ever been:
Eastern tip of the Borneo part of Malaysia (and add Brunei). This is a great place to relax in the city of Kota Kinabalu, climb mount Kinabalu, see lots of animals and nature, go snorkling and just lie on the beach.
Northern part of the Philippines (Luzon). This is a great place to visit REALLY rough and untouristic places ("of the beaten track"), enjoy great food and only pay pennies for everything. A swim in the crater of Pinatubo is hard to beat
Westcoast of South New Zealand. Every 200 kilometer you go down the place changes, from golden beaches to rocks/mountains, great walks in the national parks, glaciers, great lakes to fiords and deserted birdislands while there are a few nice (but small) cities to visit as well

If you are looking for something more western, warm and historic, go to Barcelona, Rome, Athens and Cairo (choose at least 3 out of 4)
or just spend AT LEAST the whole week in Beijing and the surroundings (including different parts of the Great Wall) to get a taste of China
Tokyo, Mount Fuji, Osaka, Kyoto, Hiroshima, Miyayima (Japan) will give you a great overview of the most organised country I ever saw
If all you want is ultimate peace and quiet, go to either Tasmania (cool) or the outback in Australia (hot)

Those are the places that have impressed me most so far, but I still have another half of Asia to discover so ask me again next year and I will add a couple more places I loved in Vietnam, Cambodia, Laos, Nepal, India, etc etc


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 14, 2011)

have you ever been to Taiwan?


----------



## Rune (Mar 14, 2011)

http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/speedsolvingrubikscube/message/18659


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm asking Arnaud.


----------



## cuber952 (Mar 14, 2011)

guinepigs rock said:


> Anna Marie Florida is a beautiful island near Bradenton Florida. You could also come to Iowa.


 I would just love to come to iowa, and see all that lovely corn.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 16, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> I'm asking Arnaud.


 
Yes, I have been to Taiwan for 3 weeks. Taroko is a great place as well!


----------



## izovire (Mar 16, 2011)

HONG KONG ZOMGZ!!!!


----------



## goatseforever (Mar 16, 2011)

Somewhere in China. Can't go wrong with cities such as Shanghai, Beijing, Taiwan, or Tibet.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 16, 2011)

goatseforever said:


> Somewhere in China. Can't go wrong with cities such as Shanghai, Beijing, Taiwan, or Tibet.


 
The status of Tibet might be a bit of a sensitive item, but it isn't a city in China! That would make it the biggest city on earth by far! (roughly 3.5 times as big as Germany http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tibet_Autonomous_Region)
And Taiwan a city in China?????


----------



## Tyson (Apr 13, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> The status of Tibet might be a bit of a sensitive item, but it isn't a city in China! That would make it the biggest city on earth by far! (roughly 3.5 times as big as Germany http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tibet_Autonomous_Region)
> And Taiwan a city in China?????


 
Hah, gotta love Chinese textbooks right?

Well, looks like the answer to this question is Peru.


----------

